# newsgroup orange



## jerlaboule (25 Mars 2007)

bonjour
quelqu'un sait il comment paramétrer unison pour les newsgroup orange svp?


----------



## spleen (25 Mars 2007)

Dans le menu "serveurs", "éditer les serveurs", bouton "+", et tu rentres l'adresse du serveur de news Orange : news.orange.fr.
Tu laisses le port par défaut (119), sans cocher la case SSL.
Normalement, pas besoin de mot de passe.
Tu refermes et Unison va te télécharger les groupes (pour Orange, environ 45 000).


----------



## spleen (25 Mars 2007)

Ca donne quelque chose comme ça :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=13829&stc=1&d=1174843957


----------



## jerlaboule (25 Mars 2007)

c'est exactement ce que j'ai pourtant , j'ai le message suivant : file not found, que ce soit n'importe quel fichier


----------



## spleen (25 Mars 2007)

A quel moment as tu ce message ?
Unison télécharge les groupes ou pas ? c'est la première étape indispensable avant de pouvoir accéder à un newsgroup.
Dans le menu "fenêtres", puis "newsgroups", tu dois avoir la liste de tous les groupes téléchargés, par ordre alphabétique.


----------



## maousse (25 Mars 2007)

orange ne fournit pas les groupes binaires.

seul free, &#224; ma connaissance, le fait gratuitement chez les fai fran&#231;ais.


----------



## spleen (26 Mars 2007)

Si, Orange fournit les binaires. Simplement, la durée de rétention est très faible.


----------



## jerlaboule (26 Mars 2007)

apparement , j'ai 45025 newsgroup trouvé , tant pis je devrai prendre un abonement a giganews ou autre


----------



## spleen (26 Mars 2007)

Si Unison a téléchargé 45000 groupes, alors ça fonctionne...
Pour ce qui est du choix, il est évident qu'un serveur payant offre beaucoup plus que les gratuits intégrés aux FAI, qui "filtrent" sévèrement ce genre de choses (ça prend beaucoup de stockage et de bande passante).
Pour info, Giganews en trouve 106 000  
Et la durée de rétention est sans commune mesure...


----------



## jerlaboule (26 Mars 2007)

je ne connais pas encore le principe de giganews , est ce que c'est un abonnement mensuel avec un engagement ou peut on prendre un mois quand on le désire?
En ce moment je passe par allonews , mais c'est une durée de 2 ou 3 jour selon le choix que l'on fait et ils ne retiennent les fichiers que 40 jours.


----------



## spleen (26 Mars 2007)

Giganews, c'est un abonnement mensuel, entre 8 $ (limité à 2 Go de téléchargement chaque mois), jusqu'à 25 $ mensuel en illimité, avec cryptage SSL.
Je crois que la durée de rétention est de 100 jours pour les binaires.
Autrement, il y en plein d'autres. Ci dessous un site qui compare les offres des serveurs de news :
http://www.usenetforyou.com/


----------



## bbmac95 (3 Septembre 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Giganews, c'est un abonnement mensuel, entre 8 $ (limité à 2 Go de téléchargement chaque mois), jusqu'à 25 $ mensuel en illimité, avec cryptage SSL.
> Je crois que la durée de rétention est de 100 jours pour les binaires.
> Autrement, il y en plein d'autres. Ci dessous un site qui compare les offres des serveurs de news :
> http://www.usenetforyou.com/


 
méfiez vous des sites d'affiliations ils sont juste payé à la comm.
pour un accès si vous n'êtes pas chez Free essayez http://webnews.bugboot.fr
ou si vous avez une version enregistrée d'Unison ou d'igrabnews prenez un compte d'un an pour 10 c'est moins cher que sur les sites etrangers.


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Septembre 2007)

bbmac95 a dit:


> m&#233;fiez vous des sites d'affiliations ils sont juste pay&#233; &#224; la comm.
> pour un acc&#232;s si vous n'&#234;tes pas chez Free essayez http://webnews.bugboot.fr
> ou si vous avez une version enregistr&#233;e d'Unison ou d'igrabnews prenez un compte d'un an pour 10&#8364; c'est moins cher que sur les sites etrangers.



pourquoi si vous n'&#234;tes pas chez Free ??? 
M&#234;me si un lapin n'est pas chez Free comme FAI il peut avoir l'h&#233;bergement quand m&#234;me.


----------



## Souvaroff (3 Septembre 2007)

bbmac95 a dit:


> méfiez vous des sites d'affiliations ils sont juste payé à la comm.
> pour un accès si vous n'êtes pas chez Free essayez http://webnews.bugboot.fr
> ou si vous avez une version enregistrée d'Unison ou d'igrabnews prenez un compte d'un an pour 10 c'est moins cher que sur les sites etrangers.



Dis, tu va nous ressortir tous les sujet qui concernent les News la ?  parce qu'on est mal barré hein !!!


----------



## bbmac95 (3 Septembre 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> pourquoi si vous n'êtes pas chez Free ???
> Même si un lapin n'est pas chez Free comme FAi il peut avoir l'hébergement quand même.


 
email ou compte ftp oui, mais pour l'accès à leurs serveurs de news il faut être connecté
au réseau adsl Proxad, imaginez bien sinon que leur bande passante en prendrais un coup si tout le monde avait accès aux alt.binaries de Free


----------

